# Ladder Bridges



## eatskisleep (Jul 11, 2011)

Good movie:
http://www.outsidetelevision.com/shows/indie-films/ladder-bridges

Watch it all.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 12, 2011)

I started watching it, looked good, but I can't listen to it while at work, all the interviews and stuff got a little old when I couldn't hear what they were saying.  I need to remember to watch again from home.


----------



## eatskisleep (Jul 21, 2011)

Yep, the interviews make the movie... well worth the watch, with sound!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 22, 2011)

This series is great!!! Some just amazing riders. In episode 2, the "dangerous Dan" segment is freaking cool.


----------

